

Tell HN: script to hide Apple-related news - lhorie

Some people were complaining about the amount of Apple-related posts today, so I whipped up a quick script to hide them.<p>GreaseMonkey
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/73977<p>Bookmarklet<p><pre><code>  javascript:(function() {var as=document.getElementsByTagName("a");for(var i=0;i&#60;as.length;i++)if(as[i].innerHTML.match(/Apple|Steve Jobs|iPhone|iPad|Gmail|Google/gim)){var tr=as[i].parentNode.parentNode;tr.style.display="none";tr.nextSibling.style.display="none";tr.nextSibling.nextSibling.style.display="none"}})()</code></pre>
======
nkm
Thanks but, ¿why it also hides Google and Gmail related news?

~~~
lhorie
That's just me scratching my own itch. I find that "my-opinion-about-whatever-
Google-happens-to-be-doing-at-the-time" type of news tend to flood the front
page every once in a while. Perhaps Google|Schmidt would be a better filter?
You're free to edit the regexp to suit your tastes, if you want different
keywords to be filtered.

------
lhorie
update: I changed the Apple script to handle Apple exclusively and added a few
more similar greasemonkey scripts here:

<http://userscripts.org/users/148096/scripts>

(it seems we can't pass arbitrary params to greasemonkey, boo)

------
oomkiller
Hmm, I wish HN had a switch that would allow you to hide things you don't wish
to see.

